# Fairlife milk



## Sully (Dec 4, 2014)

Fairlife | #BelieveInBetter

Anyone seen this stuff before? Or better yet, anyone had a chance to try it yet? Real actual milk with no lactose and 50% more protein and calcium. 

I grew up drinking about 2 gallons of milk a week, but developed severe lactose intolerance in my early 20's. Haven't been able to enjoy a glass of whole milk in 15+ years. This would be a game changer for me. Anyone in Denver or Chicago had a chance to try this product out yet? Love to hear some reviews on the flavor and whether or not it's truly lactose free. Hell, I'd even make my own cheese out of this if it really is what they say it is. It's be awesome to be able to eat pizza again, too.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks great.

I credit a lot of my early gains from drinking raw milk from the farm.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey marshall, i watched a netflix video about raw milk and the mountain dog diet uses raw milk. 

My Dr. Thinks im fucking stupid retarded bat shit crazy for wanting to drink it. Can you share your experience with drinking raw milk.

I cant buy it and there are no co-op programs near me. Im still undecided as i believe it can be healthier but the damn dr and usda/fda scare tactics have me second guessing myself.

@ sully, how is 100% raw milk? i thought it was illegal to sell it???


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 6, 2014)

I heard something about it on the radio the other day.  It sounds great for someone who is lactose intolerant.  I also heard that it costs 2x what regular milk costs.  I hope that isn't the case on the cost.


----------



## Sully (Dec 7, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> @ sully, how is 100% raw milk? i thought it was illegal to sell it???



No idea. Never had raw milk. It is illegal to sell raw milk direct to consumers. You have to buy shares in the cow in order to get around the laws. X number of dollars a month gets you Y number of shares which equals Z number of gallons of raw milk per month. It's more than a little stupid to have to set stuff up like that, but the laws are what they are. 

Last time I checked a cooperative around here $35 a month got u a half gallon every 5 days, or something like that. It was crazy expensive.


----------



## Sully (Dec 7, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I heard something about it on the radio the other day.  It sounds great for someone who is lactose intolerant.  I also heard that it costs 2x what regular milk costs.  I hope that isn't the case on the cost.



I'm not price averse when it comes to food. I already pay $7 a gallon for cashew milk, and I go through 3-4 gallons a week. For real honest milk that I was able to drink without feeling like something died inside of me and was slowly killing me, I'd gladly pay twice the price of regular milk.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 7, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Hey marshall, i watched a netflix video about raw milk and the mountain dog diet uses raw milk.
> 
> My Dr. Thinks im fucking stupid retarded bat shit crazy for wanting to drink it. Can you share your experience with drinking raw milk.
> 
> I cant buy it and there are no co-op programs near me. Im still undecided as i believe it can be healthier but the damn dr and usda/fda scare tactics have me second guessing myself.



I think raw milk is without a doubt an amazing thing to have in a diet for a teenager and young adult (male). Even more so for how nutrient and calorie dense it is for someone who is into athletics or weight lifting. I drank a quart per day. About 2 inches of raw cream on top is loaded with CLA. If you're a younger guy (20's) and lifting hard, and can find a co-op where you can buy raw milk, I'd do it in a heartbeat. You won't regret it. I lived close to a dairy farm and went every few days for 4 fresh quarts in glass bottles. That is, before the genius that is the Fed Gov't decided we'd kill ourselves if we drank raw milk, so banned it. 

It's amazing. How did the human race thrive for centuries drinking raw milk. Guess the Fed knows best, as always


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2014)

Its not illegal to sell raw milk , its illegal cause the feds got there head up some cows ass lickn shit and sayin ecoli. Lol.. many citys have farmer market and or groups that you can join and buy what you want 12 $ gallon .


----------



## Marshall (Dec 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Its not illegal to sell raw milk , its illegal cause the feds got there head up some cows ass lickn shit and sayin ecoli. Lol.. many citys have farmer market and or groups that you can join and buy what you want 12 $ gallon .



Ya, there's some good cow share programs out there. I almost got into one that would meet up close by and deliver your products weekly or bi-weekly. It was a bit expensive at the time, and the amount of milk I use just didn't make it worth it.

Still, if I was 20 years old and pounding a quart or 2 per day, I'd hook up with a cow share program just to get the raw milk and farm fresh eggs for sure.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have my own flock of hens for the fresh eggs.  I was teasing my wife about getting a milk cow or milk goat.  She is not on board though.


----------



## rodneyl (Dec 17, 2014)

In the highly enlightened state of Florida, you can't legally sell raw milk for human consumption.  But, you can buy it for your pets and it is marked "not for human consumption".  The dairy or supplier has to meet the same health standards as those supplying milk for humans.  For your ignorant Dr., the only "difference" is the milk is not heated to a certain temperature to kill bacteria, nor is it blended or homogenized.  It runs about $7-8 a gallon here.


----------



## Sully (Dec 17, 2014)

rodneyl said:


> In the highly enlightened state of Florida, you can't legally sell raw milk for human consumption.  But, you can buy it for your pets and it is marked "not for human consumption".  The dairy or supplier has to meet the same health standards as those supplying milk for humans.  For your ignorant Dr., the only "difference" is the milk is not heated to a certain temperature to kill bacteria, nor is it blended or homogenized.  It runs about $7-8 a gallon here.



$7, seriously? Regular milk is almost that much here. That's nuts.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 17, 2014)

In Georgia I pay anywhere between $3.85 and $4.05 for a gallon of milk.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 19, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I have my own flock of hens for the fresh eggs.  I was teasing my wife about getting a milk cow or milk goat.  She is not on board though.



Think of all that money you would save. I can't imagine your wife not willing to get one.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Think of all that money you would save. I can't imagine your wife not willing to get one.



I'm still working on it...  She just needs to be worn down some more...lol


----------



## Sully (Dec 19, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Think of all that money you would save. I can't imagine your wife not willing to get one.



Plus, if u get a goat u don't have to mow the yard anymore. That's the biggest win ever.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Plus, if u get a goat u don't have to mow the yard anymore. That's the biggest win ever.


Lol.  I'll add that to my list of reasons we need that milk nanny goat.


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Imagine going to jail for buying raw milk instead of other "raws"? Lmao.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2014)

I grew up drinking raw milk. We always had cows. No doubt I can still get as much raw milk as I want. I still have a lot of family that farms. I love me some fresh cow butter.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 20, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Fairlife | #BelieveInBetter
> 
> Anyone seen this stuff before? Or better yet, anyone had a chance to try it yet? Real actual milk with no lactose and 50% more protein and calcium.
> 
> I grew up drinking about 2 gallons of milk a week, but developed severe lactose intolerance in my early 20's. Haven't been able to enjoy a glass of whole milk in 15+ years. This would be a game changer for me. Anyone in Denver or Chicago had a chance to try this product out yet? Love to hear some reviews on the flavor and whether or not it's truly lactose free. Hell, I'd even make my own cheese out of this if it really is what they say it is. It's be awesome to be able to eat pizza again, too.



This stuff looks good. I'll have to locate it in my town and then give it a try. Thanks for sharing Sully.


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2015)

Local Walmart just started stocking it this week. Picked up a half gallon while I was shopping tonight. Expensive. $4 for 52oz container. So, over $8 a gallon. 13g protein per cup in the whole variety. Not so sure it's as lactose free as they advertise it to be, though. There's 6g of sugar per cup, and they still add the lactase enzyme that helps your body digest lactose. We'll see. 

I'm gonna make my first shake with it tomorrow and I'll let u know how it tastes and whether it gives any digestive issues or not.


----------

